# care tips Rotala wallichii



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

It needs lots of light, clear clean water, lots of nutrients and CO2, limited nitrates, and so on. Soft water is preferred and the fine leaves get clogged really easily, so there should be no particles floating around.

I kept it for a few months in moderate lighting and it grew a total of 1 inch in that time, turning a greenish-brown color before I finally yanked it


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Needs good light and co2. It's not a difficult plant, or maybe I'm lucky? 

I find light to be one of the most deciding factors for this plant though. If not enough, this plant won't be very forgiving. It will give you either slow to medium growth with very leggy stems and ugly coloring. It'll make you want to pluck it all out and trash it. 
However, if you can grow it well, it should give you nice colorations. My favorite way of growing it is to make the tops reach pink. It looks much more attractive this way than letting the entire stem turn red.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I did really well with it in medium light. The thing that nearly killed it was very hard water, at 16dkh (when I add Mg for a while). In even 12 dkh, the stems look much better.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

The only trouble with R. Wallichi is that SAE's and flying foxes love the stuff. They see a great big salad when it goes in the tank!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, i agree. the pink color throughout the plant is nicer than a fully red plant.
and make sure that you have good clean flow around the plant, dont let them grow too close together or else algae will take over in a second!
what are your tank parameters?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

SAE will delicate them as Tex gal said, gotta watch out if you ever get them.


----------

